# muscle gaining bars



## big pete (Mar 23, 2004)

this is for Ellis, (and others of course,lol)

i myself have a low appetite, these bars i make every once and a while to give me a little boost. the way they are constructed is to provide the body with a good source of healthy fats(omega 3+6), sustained energy from a supergrain and very bio-available protein sources.

they are as follows, simplicity in there simplest form......

200g smooth peanut butter

200g ground almonds

200g porridge oats

200g whey (i choose choc)

100g honey

water for consistancy

bowl of chopped walnuts

combine p-nut butter+honey+ground almonds in a very large bowl and heat gently til the mix is liquid.

add in the oats first then add in the whey once the oats are fully mixed in

you may need to add in some drops of water to make the mix a little easier to knead.

once its all together, spread across a large surface. create a wiggly snake, and cut into 20 pieces.

each of the 20 pieces press into the bowl of chopped walnuts. to cover the surface.

refridgerate

each of the 20 pieces yeilds about 225cals, with a P/C/F split of 14/14/14

enjoy, pete


----------



## Ellis (Mar 18, 2006)

cheers pete i'll get cooking this week.


----------



## Peg (Feb 9, 2006)

I'm on a mission. I added that awesome recipe over on the recipe organization thread!!

I think I will try that one too! It looks scrumptious.


----------



## sarahwilliams (Mar 15, 2006)

They sound really nice, I may have to try them and Im a typical can't cook, won't cook kinda girl


----------



## big pete (Mar 23, 2004)

they arent hard too make, might be a bit harsh on the waistline if you cant eat a whole banana,lol


----------



## sarahwilliams (Mar 15, 2006)

It's ok I'll have them as a treat - Im sure arnie will help me eat them.

Do you think you can freeze them ?


----------



## Ironman (Jul 12, 2005)

big pete said:


> this is for Ellis, (and others of course,lol)
> 
> i myself have a low appetite, these bars i make every once and a while to give me a little boost. the way they are constructed is to provide the body with a good source of healthy fats(omega 3+6), sustained energy from a supergrain and very bio-available protein sources.
> 
> ...


Are you not finding the equi helping out with your appetite bud?


----------



## big pete (Mar 23, 2004)

starting too!! lol

its only been about 3-4weeks and its coming back now. the initial plunge was the orals, but the EQ is taking up speed now


----------



## big pete (Mar 23, 2004)

sarah,

couldnt say you couldnt freeze em. Il be honest, i dont know how the whey copes with being froze. i know it doesnt like to be heated up, not sure about the other way round though, il check it out


----------



## Ironman (Jul 12, 2005)

big pete said:


> starting too!! lol
> 
> its only been about 3-4weeks and its coming back now. the initial plunge was the orals, but the EQ is taking up speed now


Ive switched to equi - the deca was killing me - well a part of me .

Noticing some good hunger now, finally! Not sure if its the equi - but its a bit to much of a coincedence.

Those bars sound cool - gonna fix a batch up.


----------



## sarahwilliams (Mar 15, 2006)

big pete said:


> sarah,
> 
> couldnt say you couldnt freeze em. Il be honest, i dont know how the whey copes with being froze. i know it doesnt like to be heated up, not sure about the other way round though, il check it out


Thanks. Its ok I can feed the extra to Arnie, he has never met a calorie he doesn't like yet


----------



## Ironman (Jul 12, 2005)

Youl have to watch yourself on these sarah - they might give you a fat ar$e - then what will you do for your avatar?


----------



## big pete (Mar 23, 2004)

lol,

sounds like the test is in full swing too??


----------



## Ironman (Jul 12, 2005)

oops, did that come across nasty lol didnt mean it to.


----------



## big pete (Mar 23, 2004)

not at all, just shows you pay attention to her *ahem* avatar


----------



## sarahwilliams (Mar 15, 2006)

Ironman said:


> Youl have to watch yourself on these sarah - they might give you a fat ar$e - then what will you do for your avatar?


Maybe Im "bulking" and want a fat ass 

Failing that Ill post a pic of my ankles they stay slim whatever lol


----------



## Ironman (Jul 12, 2005)

sarahwilliams said:


> Maybe Im "bulking" and want a fat ass


Then whats your secret cause its working a treat. 

Just joking


----------



## sarahwilliams (Mar 15, 2006)

Ironman said:


> Then whats your secret cause its working a treat.
> 
> Just joking


Ty 

Its my latin roots that give me a wide ass lol, I blame my parents


----------

